# IBS, cycle, the pill



## ataraxia (Jun 23, 2003)

I started on the OrthoTriCyclen birth control pill five months ago because the doctors thought my IBS symptoms were cramps. The pill didn't help, in fact my symptoms seemed almost to get worse when it came to my period time.Now I just started on another birth control pill, it's just the OrthoCyclen. It distributes the same amount of hormones every day so I just don't get my period. I can get it once a year, but I choose when I get it. Since IBS symptoms get really bad around period time for me, because I'm on a pill that will simply stop my period, will my symptoms still get really bad around that time of the month anyway since my body's used to it, or what? Did that make sense?If anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

atraxia, There is a natural cycle that takes place within the body, it runs on an internal clock, but there are particular requirements for that clock to run and to keep perfect time. It's a very complex machine involving glands, and hormones and cysts and one miracle that professionals still haven't been able to figure out. What I'm trying to say is that it's intricate, BUT, you will feel a whole lot better about the cycle and your body if you learn how it all works. I suggest you do a search on the web for ovulation and read up on it a little bit. Also, you can try to find info on skipping your period due to the pill and the effects that will have on your system. Good luck. Here are some links you might want to start with, they'll give you the basics. Ovulation Ovulating while on the pill Menstruation Explanation Wes


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi everybody, and especially Wes and Tracy who seem to be the expert round here!!I read somewhere (my gyno did NOT know this but it's the only explanation) that while taking birthcontrol pills, your body still produces around 25% of its hormones. That's the only way to explain what I'm experiencing right now: I'm on NuvaRing, the new contraceptive vaginal ring. The flow of hormones is absolutely regular and there are no fluctuations at all, the levels are supposed to be extremely stable throughout the ring period. However, my body still goes through its normal postovulatory motions from day 10 onwards for about five or six days, - and they were the REASON why I started the NuvaRing!! All the usual stages of cramping and pain, changing of mucus and uterus/cervix re-positioning. After 5-6 days things calm down, cervix high up, pains gone and then everything stays the same. My theory is that my own body's estrogen production is still on its internal clock during the 'luteal phase'. It can't be progesterone because without ovulation, there is none apart from the arificial progesterone coming from the ring. Anyhow, once this part's over, without the ring, I would then very soon get PMS for another 10 days, but fortunately that seems really to be helped by the NuvaRing, possibly because Progestrone levels stay constant.... So, altogether I'm much much better with it, emotionally more stable, can concentrate much better. Also, my IBS is slightly better (not fewer symptoms, but more predictable and very stable BMs). I am 42 and I've tried many natural methods to make my live more bearable but the hormonal problems were getting worse and worse.By the way, I skipped my last 'period' and put in the new ring straight away, so as to fool my internal clock... well, with no success, the symptoms just simply started on day 5 instead of 10. The tiny difference in the level of hormones emitted by the new ring must have been enough to give my body the usual signal.Any comments on this??? I find it really fascinating and peculiar!Susaloh


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

I started out on birth control using OrthoTriCyclen several years ago and had the same problems you did Ataraxia. My doctor switched me to Loestrin, which has lower hormone levels, and that has worked out great. No more diarreah with my period.I'm curious about your new birth control. It works out so you only get your period once a year? My pills are the normal monthly kind, though once in a while I will "delay" my period a week or two by starting a new pack instead of using the sugar pills. It would be nice to only have my period once a year. Can you provide any other info about it?


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 23, 2003)

SaraCC- The pill that I'm taking now is just called Ortho-Cyclen 28. It's a 28 day pack of pills, just like OrthoTriCyclen, but instead of distributing different amounts of hormones each week, I guess it has the same amount of hormones in each pill, which stops ovulation altogether. I take three weeks of the hormones, and, if I don't want to get my period that month, then I just skip the week of placebos and start on the next pack of pills. When I decide that I want to have my period, I just take a week of placebos. She said that I could probably go up to two years without a period. This is how my obgyn explained it to me, I guess it makes sense.







She claimed that it would wipe out cramps since I won't have a period, and I am really really hoping that that will lessen my IBS symptoms around that time as well, since period time is when they're worse. I didn't have much luck with OrthoTriCyclen, so I'm a little skeptical with this pill. I hope that explanation didn't sound as confusing to you as it did to me.Has the medicine you're on now helped with cramps and other IBS pain during your period time? I'd love to suggest it to my obgyn, could you tell me more about it?


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

That explanation makes sense and sounds similar to what I sometimes do now. If I don't want my period the week when I am "due" on my pill schedule, I will start the next pack without having my period. If I go anywhere past 5 weeks without a period, I do get very sore breasts. No abdominal discomfort from this though.I still get cramps during my period. They are usually on the first day and sometimes will last until the second day. Nothing I can't treat with aspirin or Gas-X though. I don't seem to get as bloated as I did when I was younger, and the period is definately shorter and lighter overall. I also don't get diarreah anymore







I used to ALWAYS get bad diarreah the first day of my period.My doctor said Loestrin is typically used for women entering menopause, but has good results with younger women who can't tolerate higher hormone levels. It may be worth checking out. If it doesn't work for you, you can always switch back.


----------

